# Smoke too many cigarettes?



## ghostjohny (Sep 19, 2016)

So i have noticed i seem to smoke a rather lot. they say the nicotine eases anxiety and helps the neurons fire faster in the ol walnut, which i tend to agree with, but i find them to be taxing on my overall endurance. i drink a lot of juices, and try to walk a lot (lol), but i am certain it takes its toll. what does everyone do to sort of keep their smoking in check?


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 19, 2016)

ghostjohny said:


> in check?



Once I gave up smoking in the shower, that made a difference.

Then, the showers became few and far between, so...


----------



## ghostjohny (Sep 19, 2016)

xD


----------



## landpirate (Sep 20, 2016)

ghostjohny said:


> what does everyone do to sort of keep their smoking in check?



I stay really poor so I can't afford tobacco. That helps me keep my smoking down.


----------



## ghostjohny (Sep 20, 2016)

i make myself poor with cigarettes, but i find them to be worth it overall, since they are ever so relaxing, and give my hands something to do


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 20, 2016)

You know, I have also been broke lately, so definitely not smoking as much.

When I have dough, though, I find I smoke far less when I am rolling my own. I also find them way more satisfying. When I have ready-mades, it's to easy to whip one out and another and another. Rolling takes more time and intention. It also means no nasty stale butt pocket trash or litter (save your snipes in your pouch to reroll later). 

If you roll, go for the better quality tobacco. It stays fresh much longer, which amounts to a better bargain overall. Of course, that depends on how fast you're plowing through it, but the Top/Bugler/Pipe tobacco stuff just turns to dust after a few days. Drum is my favorite when I can find it. Super moist and fragrant and comparable in price, oz for oz.


----------



## ghostjohny (Sep 20, 2016)

that is solid, i used to roll my own and now i just buy packs. i think i will switch back, it does make sense it requires more intent and that they feel more, i dont know, right? tobacco among other smokeables was never meant to be mass produced and chemical laden.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 20, 2016)

Shit. I don't know what summers are like in AL, but you could plan ahead and grow your own. Requires a long, hot season for any significant harvest. But, it's legal and easy--drying is the trickiest part.--and you could produce enough to last a long fucking time. Plus, you can be certain it's organic, if that matters to you.

Look into it. Dig deeply, though. There is a lot of propaganda out there, telling folks how difficult it is to grow, but it isn't. I did so in the PNW, with very little artificial season extension.

If you give try it out next year, support these folks: http://www.victoryseeds.com/tobacco.html


----------



## ghostjohny (Sep 20, 2016)

awesome idea! thank you. and organic is a pretty important thing for my smoking, anyway, sort of limiting the damage as it were. and yes much of my family has been farming for a long time, so i have heard the "it's hard to grow things" many times to a certain rebuke from me. thank you for taking the time


----------



## carolinesucks (Sep 21, 2016)

Being 18, I can't buy tobacco in a few states. Definitely helped me get over strep throat in California. Although I was pissed off that I couldn't buy them I also needed the break because my tonsils got real fat.


----------



## TheBarry (Sep 24, 2016)

I started buying non filtered American Spirits and breaking them in half to cut back. Now I'm just smoking half Marlboro reds. Smoking a half satisfies the craving without giving me a ton of nicotine. Went from a pack a day to two cigs a day


----------



## ghostjohny (Sep 24, 2016)

thats awesome :] i like to smoke half at a time myself


----------



## Pronk (Sep 26, 2016)

I started vaping. It's a lot cheaper, I don't stink, and being able to have a variety of flavours is really nice. I mean, I do smoke when I'm around smokers and when I'm drinking, but the rest of the time I don't want a cigarette. 

The only downside is I have to keep it charged. Which is fine now but I might have to cut back once I'm living off of solar in the van lol.


----------



## ghostjohny (Sep 27, 2016)

vaping creates larger particles upon inhalation, which i find unpleasant


----------

